# Show your DH/Enduro Kona!



## Caprox (6. Oktober 2014)

Servus Leute! Habe einfach mal nen neuen Thread eröffnet indem ihr euer Kona Operator, Process, Park Operator, Entourage und so weiter zeigen könnt. Egal welches Baujahr/Modelljahr etc. Hauptsache Downhill/Freeride oder Enduro . Natürlich könnt ihr auch liebend gerne eure Custom - Bikes posten. Brauche noch etwas Inspiration.
 Ich mach dann mal den Anfang mit meinem Operator von 2013.


----------



## poison2008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Dann mach ich mal weiter, war eins meiner Projekte


 

 Bei deinem operator würden gelbe deemax oder die crossmax enduro stehen! Und würdest dein bike bißchen abspecken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ach nen vivid air tut es auch oder ein anderer Luftdämpfer da empfehle ich auch den marzocchi Lo oder TST. Gab durch eine gravity light tauschen oder eine xt kurbel gut und günstig! 
Ich fahre die turbine weitaus stabiler gewicht liegt zwischen xt und xtr .
Und die avid könntest du gegen Cr tauschen mittlerweile gebraucht günstig zu bekommen! 
Find aber meine the one mit fcs Druckpunkt und hebelweitenverstellung besser in allen Punkten! 
Sind auch leichter! Bissel teuer aber auch im bikemarkt günstig zu bekommen! 
Scheisse ich kam mit der thomsen und dem sqlab sattel 150gr. Leichter weg als die orginal kona stütze und dem wtb sattel!
Vielleicht waren da paar gute tipps dabei ?


----------



## Caprox (24. Oktober 2014)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Ach nen vivid air tut es auch oder ein anderer Luftdämpfer da empfehle ich auch den marzocchi Lo oder TST. Gab durch eine gravity light tauschen oder eine xt kurbel gut und günstig!
> Ich fahre die turbine weitaus stabiler gewicht liegt zwischen xt und xtr .
> Und die avid könntest du gegen Cr tauschen mittlerweile gebraucht günstig zu bekommen!
> Find aber meine the one mit fcs Druckpunkt und hebelweitenverstellung besser in allen Punkten!
> ...


 Ok erst mal schönes Bike und danke für die Verbesserungsvorschläge. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich erst mal nen neuen Lenker und eventuell neue Laufräder holen. Aber bin mir da auch noch nicht so sicher, weil ich finde die Grundaustattung echt richtig gut und kann mich da überhaupt nicht beschweren. Nur das Gewicht ist halt mit 18 Kg verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Enginejunk (25. Oktober 2014)

mein 2009er stinker, aktuelles gewicht hab ich keins. Un ja, decals sind drauf.

 2


----------



## dinamo79 (6. November 2014)

Mein 12er "Hängebauchschwein":











Im Grunde bis auf Lenker, Griffe, Pedale und Reifen im Serienzustand


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. November 2014)

Mein Operator:

Formula RO Bremsen
LRS mit Spank Spike 35
Spank Spike Lenker mit Spank Spike DM Vorbau
Odi Rogue Griffe
Thomson Sattelstütze, Hope Sattelklemme
gestrippter noname Sattel
Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel
Reverse Escape Pedale
Vivid Air Dämpfer
Boxxer MoCo umgeshimt und Lowspeed ports geändert, schwarze Feder
Hinterbau Bolzen blau eloxiert
2Ply, tubeless

Größe L
beim Kauf hatte es 18.95kg, jetzt sinds 17.25kg


----------



## Enginejunk (15. November 2014)

hat was. Aber das luder gehört ma richtig hart rangenommen, sieht ja aus wie ne jungfrau....


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. November 2014)

Hehe, das täuscht, gerade frisch den Dreck von Willingen runtergewaschen.
Lack, Kurbel, Pedale und Felgen sind schon gut gerockt, sieht man auf den Bildenr nicht.
Das Ding wird schon artgerecht gefahren.




Bin auch keine Schönwwetterpussy, auch bei Matsch und Frost wird weiter im Park geshreddet. Das muss die Karre aushalten.


----------



## SkyGT180 (28. November 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Mein Operator:
> 
> Formula RO Bremsen
> LRS mit Spank Spike 35
> ...



Mich würde mal interessieren wie das Bike mit nem Vivid Air fährt. Wolte mir den Dämpfer auch zulegen weil ich überall lese das der sich ziemlich gut in dem Bike machen würde. kannste mir das bestätigen? Und natürlich kommt noch ne Boxxer in mein kleines blaues


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. November 2014)

Ne fundierte Aussage zum Vivid kann ich erst morgen Abend machen, bin bisher noch nicht nennenswert damit gefahren.
Morgen bin ich auf mir gut bekannten Pisten im Park in Warstein und werd den ganzen Tag damit verbringen, das Setup zu optimieren.
Da ich dort oft mit dem alten Setup gefahren bin und fast jede Wurzel beim Namen kenne, werd ich die Unterschiede da am besten einschätzen können. Bin selber gespannt. Wie du schon schreibst, ist der Vivid im Kona ja vor allem in Übersse sehr beliebt. 



> Und natürlich kommt noch ne Boxxer in mein kleines blaues


Das wird sich lohnen. Meine (ordentlich geschmierte und in der Druckstufe etwas veränderte) Boxxer läuft um Welten feiner und geschmeidiger im Vergleich zu einer neuen Domain, die ich letztens mal "befingert" habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyGT180 (28. November 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ne fundierte Aussage zum Vivid kann ich erst morgen Abend machen, bin bisher noch nicht nennenswert damit gefahren.
> Morgen bin ich auf mir gut bekannten Pisten im Park in Warstein und werd den ganzen Tag damit verbringen, das Setup zu optimieren.
> Da ich dort oft mit dem alten Setup gefahren bin und fast jede Wurzel beim Namen kenne, werd ich die Unterschiede da am besten einschätzen können. Bin selber gespannt. Wie du schon schreibst, ist der Vivid im Kona ja vor allem in Übersse sehr beliebt.
> 
> ...



Alles Klar. Bin ich mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt 
Die Domain aus meinen Park Operator find ich ehrlich gesagt sch****. Die wiegt zu viel und das Ansprechverhalten hab ich mir auch anders Vorgestellt
Trotzdem würde ich mein kleines blaues nie hergeben!!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. November 2014)

Ja, das 2014er blau vom Park Operator ist megaschön. Hab mit meinem grünen im Sommer in Winterberg neben einem blauen gestanden. Super Farbe und gefällt mir besser, als mein grün.

Die Domain (oder zumindest die, ich bisher in den Händen hatte) waren alle ziemlich [email protected]§%%$. Wie du schon sagst, Ansprechverhalten quasi nicht vorhanden. Ne einfache RC Boxxer kriegt man ja für kleines Geld und das sind dann schon sehr große Unterschiede.


----------



## SkyGT180 (28. November 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, das 2014er blau vom Park Operator ist megaschön. Hab mit meinem grünen im Sommer in Winterberg neben einem blauen gestanden. Super Farbe und gefällt mir besser, als mein grün.


Sag das mal Caprox. Wir streiten dauerhaft welsche Farbe schöner ist



MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, das 2014er blau vom Park Operator ist megaschön. Hab mit meinem grünen im Sommer in Winterberg neben einem blauen gestanden. Super Farbe und gefällt mir besser, als mein grün.
> 
> Die Domain (oder zumindest die, ich bisher in den Händen hatte) waren alle ziemlich [email protected]§%%$. Wie du schon sagst, Ansprechverhalten quasi nicht vorhanden. Ne einfache RC Boxxer kriegt man ja für kleines Geld und das sind dann schon sehr große Unterschiede.


 
Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzigste der das sagt Hab auch vor mir ne Boxxer aus em Bikemarkt zu holen. Welsche ist mir eigentlich egal da ich die auf Luft umbauen wollte. Soll angeblich ziemlich gut sein. Kannst du vielleicht was zu dem Umbau sagen oder hast du damit keine Erfahrung?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. November 2014)

Ich habe meine Boxxer bisher absichtlich noch nicht auf Luft umgebaut. Zögere da.
So ganz hat mich das beim sehr kurzen kurzen An-testen einer Luft Boxxer bisher nicht überzeugt.
Bin aber mit ner Luft nicht genug gefahren, um da ne fundierte Aussage machen zu können.

Kann auch mein meinem Gewicht zusammenhägen, dass ich mit Feder derzeit sehr zufireden bin. Hab in Park-Ausrüstung 110-115kg.
Hab ne schwarze Feder drin, die Kanäle der Druckstufe geändert(aufgebohrt und die Low-Speed umgeshimt. Taugt mir so derzeit sehr gut, schön fluffig, aber beim harten Anbremsen und beim drücken in Anliegern taucht sie nicht weg.

Der Umbau auf die Air Einheit ist ja aber nicht wild. 
Das einzige, wo sich die Geister streiten ist, wie schlimm die feinen Kratzer der Feder sich bei gebrauchten Standrohren auf die Luftdichtigkeit auswirken. Bei vielen sind angeblich auch bereits mit Feder genutzte Rohre noch dicht.

Aber wenn du eh ne gebrauchte kaufst, kannst du dich doch auch gleich nach ner WC umsehen, oder nicht. Dann hast gleich die MiCo.

P.S.: Sollten wir die Diskussion von nem Mod ausgliedern lassen ? Merke gerade, dass ich die Galerie vollspame...


----------



## SkyGT180 (28. November 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Boxxer bisher absichtlich noch nicht auf Luft umgebaut. Zögere da.
> So ganz hat mich das beim sehr kurzen kurzen An-testen einer Luft Boxxer bisher nicht überzeugt.
> Bin aber mit ner Luft nicht genug gefahren, um da ne fundierte Aussage machen zu können.
> 
> ...


Ich will halt für die Gabel nur ca.500-550€ ausgeben und Dann würde ja noch das umbaukit dazu kommen. sie sollte auch net älter wie 2010-11 sein. Ich bin en bisschen wählerisch Ich muss halt irgendwie mim Geld hinkommen haha


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. November 2014)

Kapier ich nicht.  
Für 550€ bekommste doch gleich ne gebrauchte WC von 2012 und neuer.
Ne 1-2 Jahre alte RC bekommste für 350€ hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyGT180 (29. November 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht.
> Für 550€ bekommste doch gleich ne gebrauchte WC von 2012 und neuer.
> Ne 1-2 Jahre alte RC bekommste für 350€ hinterhergeworfen.


 Ja hast recht. Muss aber sowieso noch bis Jahresende warten wegen Geld ich will halt zuerst nen neuen vivid air reinhauen un guck dann wie es mim Geld hinhaut. Möchte ja eigentlich noch mehr dran ändern


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. November 2014)

So, bin mit dem Vivid sehr zufrieden.  Er hat sich erfreulich unauffällig gezeigt. Sehr schnell nen gutes Setup gefunden.

Im Vergleich zum Kage: 
Spricht feiner an bei Wurzeln und Bremswellen. Schöne Endprogression bei großen Schlägen. "Pop" des Hecks bleibt beim Abziehen wie gewohnt erhalten. Charakteristik insgesamt sehr ähnlich, aber in Feinfühligkeit verbessert.


----------



## SkyGT180 (29. November 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> So, bin mit dem Vivid sehr zufrieden.  Er hat sich erfreulich unauffällig gezeigt. Sehr schnell nen gutes Setup gefunden.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum Kage:
> Spricht feiner an bei Wurzeln und Bremswellen. Schöne Endprogression bei großen Schlägen. "Pop" des Hecks bleibt beim Abziehen wie gewohnt erhalten. Charakteristik insgesamt sehr ähnlich, aber in Feinfühligkeit verbessert.


Schön zu hören. Dann wird wohl wirklich der vivid air
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir zu Weihnachten die spank Spoon 32 Laufräder schenken lassen soll. Kannst du zu den irgendwas sagen? Und passen werden die ja wohl auch oder?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. November 2014)

Kann zu den Spoons nix sagen. Ich kaufe keine fertigen Laufräder und baue immer selber auf. Meist mit Spank Spike, ab und zu auch Subrosas.
Bin von den SPank Felgen begeistert.

Passen ? Musst halt die richtigen Einbaumasse in den Naben haben, was soll dann da nciht passen ?


----------



## SkyGT180 (30. November 2014)

Also ich hät ne Boxxer WC gefunden für nen anständigen Preis. Meine Frage wär jetzt nur da ich da am Anfang garnit dran gedacht habe. Welscher Gabelschaft passt in mein Rahmen? Ich glaub die boxxer mit tapered Gabelschaft passt oder? Sorry falls ich so viel frag aber ich bin jung un nit so allwissend wie manch andere hier. Außerdem muss man ja immer dazu lernen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (30. November 2014)

Mach bitte für technische Fragen nen neuen thread auf, ich finds nervig hier die Galerie vollzuspammen.

Der 2013er Operator Rahmen hat ZS44 / ZS56. Sollte dein 2014er auch haben.
Meine Boxxer RC ist 1.1/8 straight, keine Ahnung, was dein Domain ist.
Brauchst halt für tapered den anderen Konus.


----------



## bjoernsen (11. Dezember 2014)

Und hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Operator;


----------



## poison2008 (24. Dezember 2014)

Kona Stinky Six Tl 
Mit Schlammpackung;-) Frohes Weihnachtsfest noch


----------



## SkyGT180 (5. Januar 2015)

Upgrade für mein Park operator
(Hoffe mei handy lädt die Bilder hoch)
Is ne Boxxer Team. Wie man ja sieht 2015 Modell


----------



## Caprox (6. Januar 2015)

Jetzt noch nen Vivid Air, neue Laufräder, Lenker und eventuell Sattelstütze (Für Gewichtsersparnis) und dann haste nen richtig krasses Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyGT180 (6. Januar 2015)

Caprox schrieb:


> Jetzt noch nen Vivid Air, neue Laufräder, Lenker und eventuell Sattelstütze (Für Gewichtsersparnis) und dann haste nen richtig krasses Bike.


Vivid kommt nächsten spätestens übernächsten Monat. Lenker/Pedale, vielleicht sattelstütze kommen so zwischendurch un Laufräder wenn dann wieder Geld da is. Aber griffe un marsh guard sin bestellt


----------

